# how to tell demansoni from saulosi?



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

hey iveen looking at some pics of demansoni n salousi when they small and they look alot to each other how can i tell them apart my lfs has some fish label as demansoni but they dont know much about africans there i just wanna make sure im gettin what it says im gettin i want some demansoni help me out please thanks...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

as juveniles/ when young Saulosi are yellow-orange, males start to turn blue-purple with some vertical black bars when they are getting mature, males can be inbetween yellow and blue, yellowish with a blue tint and faint bars.

Demasoni ALWAYS have thick black bars on a neon royal blue body, whether female or male or young. Sometimes the color can be faded somewhat when they are uncomfortable.

They really are not hard to tell apart. Only a really nice Saulosi male looks anything like a Demasoni. Saulosi males are not as dark as a Demasoni nor are really as attractive as Demasoni generally.

Saulosi have marked sexual dimorphism, in which males and females are different colors.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

ok thanks for the help i guess ill be pickin up some demansoni tomorrow


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fry and juvie demasoni pics. Hope this helps.







Fry







3 mth old juvie
The yellow lab is a 3 mth old juvie as well.


----------

